# Leg Day!  To Be Or Not To Be?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

It was about 10:00 A.M. Sunday morning when my phone began to ring. Doing the very best I could to ignore it, I pulled the covers over my head and let the answering machine pick it up. “Hi, this is Eric. I’m not here to get your call right now. Please leave me a message [...]

*Read More...*


----------

